# Pup not eating!



## SuperJuicyBanana (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok so this is Daisy's first official day at my house and she ate maybe 1/3 of her breakfast and now will not touch her lunch of 2 chicken wings and a small sprinkling of dry food. Is this a problem if she does not eat because the food will be removed in the next hour? I've heard that pups start eating better after a few days and do not really eat at first at all, but i also know that dogs do not starve themselves. If she wants food later she can have some at dinner and that is all for today. Is this all ok?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With older dogs I would pick up the food and then have them wait until the next meal. Puppies, I would feed them if they get hungry. 
Their little bodies are doing so much growing, and they need the calories.
If you have ever seen how a overtired, or hungry vizsla puppy acts, you will offer the food before the evening gets here. Also puppies tend to throw up yellow bile if they have a empty stomach.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Is her diet the same at your house as it was at the breeder's? We had one pup who didn't eat for 3 days. Finally we had to make the long drive to her breeder to get a bag of food. He forgot to deliver it when he delivered the pup. She started to eat then and we were able to transition her to our food of choice in a week or two. 

Good luck! She's a cutie!


----------



## SuperJuicyBanana (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok cool. Atm she is sleeping after a walk and is droopy and tired. I'll wake her in an hour at 4 and give her 1 wing with more dry food and will give her another wing if she wants it but atm she isn't bothered by any food whatsoever, with the exception of almonds as little treats.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I wouldn't wake her to eat, just let her wake on her own.
You might want to also look up things you shouldn't feed dogs.
Almonds are *not* poisonous to dogs like some nuts, but they can upset the stomach. Feeding almonds daily long term can cause pancreatitis. 
My mother inlaw found this out when 2 of her dogs had pancreatitis at the same time.


----------



## SuperJuicyBanana (Aug 4, 2014)

TexasRed said:


> I wouldn't wake her to eat, just let her wake on her own.
> You might want to also look up things you shouldn't feed dogs.
> Almonds are *not* poisonous to dogs like some nuts, but they can upset the stomach. Feeding almonds daily long term can cause pancreatitis.
> My mother inlaw found this out when 2 of her dogs had pancreatitis at the same time.


She only receives almonds as treats for good behaviour, not as a regular in her diet.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Until your pup settles into regular meals, you might consider using her kibble as 'treats'. That way she's getting the nutrition and calories she needs to grow.

Pancreatitis is really scary. If almonds are known to cause it, I'd steer clear of them, especially with such a young pup.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

personally I would drop the almonds.

Then decide to either feed kibble only or raw only. I wouldn't mix.


----------



## SuperJuicyBanana (Aug 4, 2014)

Kevin said:


> personally I would drop the almonds.
> 
> Then decide to either feed kibble only or raw only. I wouldn't mix.


Yes but wouldn't she be missing out on some key nutrients if she had an all raw diet without supplements?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

SuperJuicyBanana said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > personally I would drop the almonds.
> ...


Both a raw diet, done properly, and a kibble diet are meant to be complete in and of themselves. By mixing them you're actually messing with the balance of nutrients. The other argument is that they digest at very different paces- raw quickly, kibble more slowly--so it can lead to digestive upset at worse or is just inefficient at best. Some feed both, but at different meals. I wouldn't say that's ideal, but it's an option. Do some more research and see what you're comfortable with.


----------



## SuperJuicyBanana (Aug 4, 2014)

einspänner said:


> SuperJuicyBanana said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...


I use a dry food recommended by the vet as her dinner meal. For lunch she has only raw meat (chicken) and for breakfast she has a slurry of oats, carrot, egg and water.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I am not an expert in the raw diet field by any means, but everything I have heard or read says to feed either raw or kibble, not both. The meals are digested differently and if you feed both, it can mess with their digestive systems, causing issues. 

Also, I would stop the almonds if they are known to cause pancreatitis. There are plenty of other treats that would be good for your pup.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Does your vet know that you are feeding not just the recommended kibble but also the other stuff? slurry / chicken wings / Etc? 

I also am not familiar with raw diets at all. So it all sounds weird to me. Especially for a brand new puppy that has never been introduced to it. 

We have recent experience with two puppies and we bought the same kibble the breeder was using and they both ate perfectly fine at home even during the drive and first day.


----------

